# Watch Dogs 2 Voucher Code Gültigkeit/Verkauf/Eintausch



## LifestylerAut (31. Januar 2017)

*Watch Dogs 2 Voucher Code Gültigkeit/Verkauf/Eintausch*

Hallo liebes Forum,


ich hätte eine Frage im Bezug auf genannten nvidia voucher code und dessen Gültigketszeitraum.
Was passiert, wenn man erhaltenen genannten Code NICHT im Gültigkeitszeitraum einlöst?
Verliert der Schlüssel seine prinzipielle Gültigkeit und wird unbrauchbar oder wird dieser schlicht "umgewandelt" und für das dann zu jenem verspäteten Zeitpunkt AKTIVEN Bundle/Key/Beigabe umgewandelt?

Ich hoffe die Situation ist verständlich.

Ich besitze zwei der genannten Schlüssel, benötige jedoch nur einen bzw. wurde einer schon eingelöst.

Irgendwelche Informationen diesbezüglich?

Falls der Schlüssel seine Gültigkeit verlieren sollte, tausche ich diesen gerne gegen gleichwertiges oder verkaufe bei interesse.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus und

Lg aus Wien

Ls


----------



## LifestylerAut (2. Februar 2017)

Gibt es WIRKLICH Niemanden, der weiß, was mit einem entsprechenden Nvidia Voucher passiert?

Lg LS


----------



## luki0710 (2. Februar 2017)

Nur damit du beruhigt bist. Ich habs gelesen, weiß es aber halt nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2017)

Also, Deine Frage ist folgende: du hast zwei Mal einen Code für Watch Dogs 2 bei Nvidia anfordern dürfen und folglich zwei Spiele-Codes per email erhalten, und du weißt nicht, ob sich die Aktionszeit lediglich auf das Anfordern der Spielecodes oder auch auf das Einlösen bezieht - korrekt? Ich VERMUTE es geht nur ums Anfordern, denn mal angenommen jemand fordert es am letzten Tag an, dann kann man nicht verlangen, dass er den Code SOFORT einlöst und das Spiel runterlädt - zudem kann es ja auch passieren, dass jemand am letzten Tag einen Code anfordert und diesen durch einen Prüfvorgang erst nach 2-3 Tagen bekommt - dann wäre ja der Aktionszeitraum schon vorbei, und wenn sich der Zeitraum auf die Codes beziehen würde, wären die Codes ja unbrauchbar, obwohl man rechtzeitig seinen Anspruch hat geltend gemacht - so was DARF gar nicht sein. Wie lange nach Anfordern hatte es denn gedauert, bis du den Code jeweils bekommen hast?

100% sagen kann es Dir aber eigentlich nur der Nvidia-Support. Normalerweise sind das aber ganz "normale" Keys, die Du auch bekommen würdest, wenn du online einen Key kaufst. Es wäre durchaus denkbar, dass die Keys vielleicht dann doch nur zB 3 Monate nach Ablauf des Aktionszeitraums gültig sind, aber eigentlich müsste das dann auch in der mail mit dem Code mit dabeistehen.

Wenn Du aber jetzt den Aktionscode meinst, also noch NICHT den eigentlichen Spielecode: DEN kannst du sicher nur dann einlösen, wenn du das rechtzeitig machst. Bzw: wie genau sieht das denn aus? War da ein Code-Zettel zum anfordern mit dabei, oder musstest du beim Shop per mail um einen Anforderungscode schicken unter Angabe Deiner Bestell/Rechnungsnummer? Oder sogar bei Nvidia mit Rechnungskopie? 




Was ich mich aber Frage ist: warum wartest du überhaupt noch? ^^  Wenn du schon zwei Keys hast, warum willst du den zweiten Key überhaupt eventuell erst viel später nutzen? Oder willst du den vielleicht jemandem schenken, der erst nach dem Aktionszeitraum Geburtstag hat oder so? ^^


----------



## LifestylerAut (2. Februar 2017)

VIELEN DANK, ich dachte schon als "Newbee" -unabhängig des Alters  -währen man hier in diesem Forum "unten durch"; auch wenn mein aktives Mitwirken wohl zu wünsche lässt 

Der Code von Relevanz ist jener, welcher, bei Nvidia eingelöst werden muss und >erst durch die Einlösung auf jener Seite< (in Verbindung mit einer Anmeldung mit einem UPlay Account) direkt in die Uplay Library transferiert wird. 
Sprich 1x wurde der Code bereits eingelöst und das Spiel befindet sich somit schon in meiner Library. 
Der zweite Key ist somit -insofern er NUR für Watch Dogs 2  gilt- für mich unbrauchbar; deswegen auch der Zusatz  "Verkauf/Tausch". 
Wirklich interessant ist also, ob der Key, lediglich vom Einlösedatum eingelöst werden kann und dann seine Gültikeit verliert ODER an die momentan momentan laufenden NvidiaAktionen gebunden ist. Sprich nach Ablauf der Frist wird der Key nicht zu Watch Dog 2 sondern zu "GR Wildlands, For Honor" oder was dann sonst noch kommen mag.


Lg aus Wien LS


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2017)

LifestylerAut schrieb:


> VIELEN DANK, ich dachte schon als "Newbee" -unabhängig des Alters  -währen man hier in diesem Forum "unten durch"; auch wenn mein aktives Mitwirken wohl zu wünsche lässt
> 
> Der Code von Relevanz ist jener, welcher, bei Nvidia eingelöst werden muss und >erst durch die Einlösung auf jener Seite< (in Verbindung mit einer Anmeldung mit einem UPlay Account) direkt in die Uplay Library transferiert wird.


 Ach so, okay - das ist natürlich blöd. Bei AMD hatte ich mal nen Steamcode bekommen, d.h. der war erst dann an ein Konto gebunden, wenn man ihn eingelöst hatte.

Wie das dann genau aussieht, kann Dir in dem Fall wohl nur nvidia sagen. Was auch sein kann: wenn Du für Dein uplay-Konto ein zweites Mal einen Key anforderst, vielleicht hast du das Spiel dann in Deinem Account als "Einkauf" zum verschenken? D.h. wenn du dann einen findest, der es kaufen würde, muss der Dir sein Konto nennen, und du kannst es ihm über uplay "schenken". 

In welcher Form hast du den Anforderungs-Code denn vorliegen? Lag ein Zettel bei? Oder wie genau sieht das aus?


----------



## LifestylerAut (2. Februar 2017)

Ich bekam schlicht einen Linke des "Mdia" Marktes zugesandt. Nach anschließendem Anklicken wurde einem der Code auf deren Seite angezeigt. "Copy&Paste"> und dann im "redeem nvidia Fenster" lediglich einfügen :/

Lg LS


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2017)

LifestylerAut schrieb:


> Ich bekam schlicht einen Linke des "Mdia" Marktes zugesandt. Nach anschließendem Anklicken wurde einem der Code auf deren Seite angezeigt. "Copy&Paste"> und dann im "redeem nvidia Fenster" lediglich einfügen :/
> 
> Lg LS


 tja, da kann ich es echt nicht genau sagen, außer du schaust vlt nochmal nach, was bei dem Link GENAU steht - vlt gibt es da ja Hinweise, zB "bis spätestens XXX einlösbar" oder so. Ansonsten müsste man Nvidia anfragen.

Was ich mir aber nicht vorstellen kann ist, dass du für eine zukünftige Aktion dann DIESES Game bekommst, weil die Aktionen ja immer wieder anders sind, auch die Links sind normalerweise immer wieder neu für jede Aktion, so dass du an sich von MM nen neuen Link bräuchtest. Mal gibt nur für die GTX 80er was, mal für die 60er bis 80er das gleiche, mal für die 60er ein Game, für die 70er und 80er das gleiche plus noch ein weiteres usw.


----------



## LifestylerAut (3. Februar 2017)

Hey, das war wohl auch mein erster Gedanke -jedoch gibt es oft die Tendent zum "Wunschdenken". 
Egal ich werde nun einmal den Nvidia-Support bemühen und anschließend berichten.

Lg Ls:
Bis dahin steht die Frage nach Tausch Spiel gegen Spiel nachwievor im Raum.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Februar 2017)

Ich drück dir die Daumen, aber scheinbar zieht nVidia etwas die Daumenschrauben an was deren Spielebundles angeht.

https://www.golem.de/news/nvidia-sp...-experience-aktiviert-werden-1702-125976.html

Damit soll wohl der florierende Keyhandel mit Spielen aus eben solchen Bundles eingedämmt werden, ganz verhindern lässt es sich wohl nicht.

Du kannst ja eine Rückmeldung geben, ob du bei nVidia diesbzgl. weitergekommen bist!


----------

